#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-17
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> Brrrrr.... Lamig
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> Yeahhhhhh!
<pinoyskull> 20 degrees dito sa sjdm, damn!
<nhatz> pinoyskull: andito ka pala ngayon sa sjdm?
<nhatz> lamig noh?
<pinoyskull> nhatz, yup
<nhatz> kaktamad maligo noh?
<nhatz> hahahaha
<pinoyskull> hehehe
<nhatz> brb.. makaligo na nga muna.. hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-18
<six519> gandang umaga sa inyong lhat.. :D
<Terminus> morning. =)
<six519> ;)
<pinoyskull> morning
<kidsodateless> Good morning
<zakame> hi hi
<Terminus> zakame: hello. =)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-19
<scriptwarlock> ping lahat
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-20
<mangz74> Good morning...it's been a long time since I last been here :)
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-21
<magellan> w
<zeroseven0183> Good morning!
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-22
<Terminus> morning. =)
<six519> hi... ;)
<kidsodateless> goodmorning!
<six519> hello.. ;)
<kidsodateless> hi hi 
<six519> new here...
<six519> :D
<Ramseize> tao poh?
<six519> gandang umaga... ;)
<Ramseize> ~_~
<Ramseize> pwede mg tanong ?
<six519> bago lang ako dito pre... pero, cge tanong ka.. bka may sasagot..
<six519> hehehe.. ;)
<Ramseize> 13.14035 /build/buildd/linux-2.6.35/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<Ramseize> how to fix it.?
<six519> usb_submit_urb(ctrl) failed
<Ramseize> yup
<six519> may usb device ka ba na kinakabit?
<Ramseize> yep my keyboard and speaker'
<six519> pero nagana nman ung keyboard and speaker??
<Ramseize> im using 10.10 server just finished installing
<Ramseize> the keyboard works perfectly the keyboard ndi ko pa natry
<six519> kung nagana nman pareho eh there's no need to panic.. :D
<Ramseize> i mean the speaker
<Ramseize> ndi ko pa na try ang speaker
<Ramseize> w8 reboot ko tapos tanggalin ang speaker
<Ramseize> meron pa rin
<six519> try mo ung speaker kung nagana...
<Ramseize> tinanggal ko na ang speaker tapos reboot meron parin
<Ramseize> maybe sa keyboard na ano?
<six519> hmmm.. not sure... pero kung nagana nman pareho ung device eh ok lang yan.. :D
<Ramseize> ic
<Ramseize> ok
<magellan> Does anyone use here the partclone or partimage software to backup or create an image of a linux system
<six519> yellow...
<six519> :ds
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-23
<kevin_> gandang gabi
<magellan> maayong gabie sad.
<scriptwarlock> ping
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-17
<kidsodateless> good morning!
<Terminus> good morning. =)
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-18
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
<zeroseven0183> What's up people?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-19
<Knightlust> not much activity these days :(
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-20
<VerdeNube> :D
<zeroseven0183> Good afternoon team
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Terminus> hello nhatz =)
<nhatz> Yo Terminus.. :)
<Terminus> long weekend. infrastructure migration time. =))
<nhatz> Ohh...
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-21
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> :-)
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-22
<zeroseven0183> Anyone here living in Laguna?
#ubuntu-ph 2013-01-15
<zipc> hi, can anyone tell me if there's a problem on my /etc/apt/sources.list ?  http://pastebin.com/r4EXC4ak
#ubuntu-ph 2014-01-13
<execute_> hello
#ubuntu-ph 2014-01-15
<RaymondX> test
#ubuntu-ph 2014-01-16
<nhaz> magandang gabi po
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-14
<turffy> hi
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-17
<Kaye1> may tao?
<Kaye1> hello?
#ubuntu-ph 2019-01-18
<jmazaredo> hello
<mIk3_08> yes
<mIk3_08> unsai ato???
<mIk3_08> jmazaredo, unsai ato?
<mIk3_08> jmazaredo, i mean is.... Anong sa atin?
<jmazaredo> wala naman nag hehelo lang hehehe
#ubuntu-ph 2020-01-16
<pepesmith> oy strong
<pepesmith> bakit meron ka pang bot dito?
<pepesmith> hahahahahaha
<pepesmith> :)  musta lahat dito!
<root____3> quit()
<pepesmith> exit
